# Sonus Faber Toy ?



## kodreaming

Yesterday, I tried this speaker in one hi-fi store.
 I have to say it exceeded my expectation given my budget. 

 Since I am fairly new to the speaker world, anyone have any comments before I swipe my card ? Any recommendation for the amplifier ? I will be using my Compass for the DAC.


----------



## omigawsh_lollercoaster

Which ones are you pondering? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How good is the price? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are they incredibly awesome or what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might need some small speakers too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:: SONUS FABER ::


----------



## jona.p

Have a mate with some sonus fabers, older model. Toy is their entry level but they do look great, what is your budget for amplification? I know rega goes quite well, haven't heard naim but have been told they go quite well together as well. maybe stretch your budget for a hybrid? Union P maybe? with a bit of luck you can get a great price second hand ;p.

 Regards,
 Jonatan


----------



## Currawong

If you have a Compass already, you also have a pre-amp too, so all you need is a power amp for the speakers.


----------



## ruknd

I still have the old electa pentamaters and they still sound awesome. I've heard other speakers and the only ones I'd consider replacing them with are new SFs or maybe the aural acoustics.

 For reference, they are being driving by a hefty stack of green and black boxes (naim) or black and green boxes with my P5/TTPSU turntable. I also have paired them with the linn sizmik 12.45 sub. So yes I agree Naim or Rega pair nicely with them. LIke brit hifi they are crafted to be "musical" (ie. with an emphasis on getting the timing and rhythm correct).

 I don't think they will disappoint.


----------



## krmathis

Sonus Faber sure make some nice speakers. No doubt the Toy is nice as well.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Some hints about how much you want to put down on amplification may help.


----------



## CodeToad

Sonus Faber has some beautiful cabinets...speakers aren't exactly top shelf though:

PL11WH09-04 PL 4½&Prime; Midwoofer Vifa Datasheet

Vifa XT25SC90-04 Ring Radiator Tweeter from Madisound


----------



## thisbenjamin

sonus faber + project box amp? ouch.

 the toy has a nice sound, but you could do better for the money (this is coming from a long time Vienna Acoustics, Sonus Faber owner) - even more so if you want to build (or just glue some pre-made stuff) and pop in some ScanSpeak drivers


----------



## CodeToad

This is pretty darn close:

Vifa PL14WJ-


----------



## kodreaming

1: Budget for Amp ? 
 Around 800 dollars, hopefully less. Definitely willing to go for used. 

 2: Any other speakers in the similar price range you can guys would like to recommend ? 

 There are just so many choices when it comes to speaker... 
 Those DIY speakers looks pretty neat, but I am fairly retard on DIY stuff... unless there are someone who sell those DIY speakers in states.


----------



## ruknd

nait 5i...$750 in audiogon...that would be my choice.

AudiogoN ForSale: Naim Nait 5i!

 on a budget there is a prior generation nait or a brio

AudiogoN ForSale: Rega Brio 3 amplifier


----------



## kodreaming

Hmmm, not ready to pull the trigger yet.. 
 But, definitely going to start to come up with a "to-watch" amp list now.

 Tjamls


----------



## Elk

If you like the Sonus Faber sound (as I do) you may also want to hear some of the higher end Canton speakers.


----------

